# A message for the trolls who lurk here



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

A message for the trolls who lurk sites such as these for their amusement or to live out there sad little fantasies stop! the people who come here are seeking help, advice,direction, and maybe even some hope when dealing with some of the most painful events anyone can go through in their lives Infidelity this is not a fan-fiction site and no one wants to hear your flights of fancy so please move on to someplace else


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

xakulax said:


> A message for the trolls who lurk sites such as these for their amusement or to live out there sad little fantasies stop! the people who come here are seeking help, advice,direction, and maybe even some hope when dealing with some of the most painful events anyone can go through in their lives Infidelity this is not a fan-fiction site and no one wants to hear your flights of fancy so please move on to someplace else


This was more like an invitation. You want them to stop, ignore them.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

RV9 said:


> This was more like an invitation. You want them to stop, ignore them.


I agree. It's a challenge to them. 

xakulax. although you meant well I think you need to delete your post ASAP, please.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

I think we need to help the moderators to get better at spotting trolls and getting rid of them - even to the point of recording IP addresses once they are uncovered. And the moderators need to keep their techniques private and secret (I am sure they are doing this anyway).

Appealing to trolls may work for some and is not a bad thing to do - I don't think the invitation aspect of this will make it any worse than it is.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

manfromlamancha said:


> I think we need to help the moderators to get better at spotting trolls and getting rid of them - even to the point of recording IP addresses once they are uncovered. And the moderators need to keep their techniques private and secret (I am sure they are doing this anyway).
> 
> Appealing to trolls may work for some and is not a bad thing to do - I don't think the invitation aspect of this will make it any worse than it is.


Sadly, it does make it worse.

I moderated on a board several years back and every time we had a "Why are you trolling us?" post, we'd get an increase in trolling activity.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

well you know....Karma!

I just laugh when I reed he trolls because someday they will feel the wrath of karma.


----------



## D.H Mosquito (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh dear incoming lol, in my home town we have an eccentric who has put up a massive sign in his window appealing to the school kids passing by not to chap his window i'm sure you already guessed his window is chapped non stop now, this post of yours is just a cyber version of his window trolls love these threads/sites and now they know to stay


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

I heard you had to kill trolls with fire. At least that is what it said in the D&D handbook.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Re: A message for the trolls who lurk here*



RV9 said:


> This was more like an invitation. You want them to stop, ignore them.


Yeah and that hasn't worked out well has it..


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Folks, the troll thing was around when I 1st showed up and it's still around...**** happens!

I say lets appreciate what the mods. can do to keep it in check and be happy that it isn't worse then it could be.


Trolls are like cheaters so it is all on them and there phucked up way of thinking......so to all the trolls, have at it you dumb @sses!

Now there's an invite. LOL


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

Mr.Fisty said:


> I heard you had to kill trolls with fire. At least that is what it said in the D&D handbook.


What is D&D? Detachment and divorce??


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

xakulax said:


> Yeah and that hasn't worked out well has it..


We are doing it wrong


----------



## x598 (Nov 14, 2012)

RV9 said:


> What is D&D? Detachment and divorce??


dungeons and dragons. fantasy roll playing game from the 80's and very popular back in the day.

don't have my monster manual handy, but I thought trolls turned to stone in daylight. at least thats the way it happened in the hobbit. I guess post during daylight hour only.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Hobbit trolls are different then TAM trolls.
TAM trolls are already stone...they come to life when the computer screen lights up.lol

So they have to stay on the computer all the time or they turn back to stone.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

xaxkulax, I know you meant well by starting this thread, but you inadvertently just tossed 10 gallons of gas on the troll fire.

They do this for attention. Their whole childhood, they didn't get enough attention. In school they didn't get enough attention. With their past and present GFs/BFs/Wives/Husbands, they didn't get enough attention. The best thing to do is when you think that you're reading a troll post, don't give them any attention.

Although when it becomes painfully obvious that the poster is a troll(send in the clowns), I can have a hard time resisting the urge to post a wise crack, or two, many times I just don't read the thread anymore.

In the last two weeks we've had a few new posters that didn't start there own thread, but commented in other peoples's threads. I was pretty sure that they were trolls. Especially because they no longer post(Banned?...).

The clowns that sneak up behind news reporters doing a live report are no different. It's getting the attention on a grander scale.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

the guy said:


> Folks, the troll thing was around when I 1st showed up and it's still around...**** happens!
> 
> I say lets appreciate what the mods. can do to keep it in check and be happy that it isn't worse then it could be.
> 
> ...




I agree the moderators here are some of the best I've seen on any forms when it comes to handling problems like these


----------



## commonsenseisn't (Aug 13, 2014)

xakulax said:


> A message for the trolls who lurk sites such as these for their amusement or to live out there sad little fantasies stop! the people who come here are seeking help, advice,direction, and maybe even some hope when dealing with some of the most painful events anyone can go through in their lives Infidelity this is not a fan-fiction site and no one wants to hear your flights of fancy so please move on to someplace else


Now you did it. They just came out in full force!

Seems they come in waves.


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

commonsenseisn't said:


> Now you did it. They just came out in full force!
> 
> Seems they come in waves.


Painting a bullseye, right?


----------

